# Antics



## JohnColson1 (Mar 11, 2012)

I just got 2 new mice from an adopted female! Well, actually I got them 2 months ago but, I thought of names! If you're up on your history you should know these names- especially if you're from the UK. Robert the Bruce, and Longshanks. I named them these, because, Robert is like a noble patriot, and Longshanks doesn't like him (and he's kinda snooty)! I'm also expecting more babies. Any name ideas?


----------



## Georgiaaaax (Mar 24, 2012)

'Bubbles' and 'Squeak'

thats my mice names  xxxxxxxxxxx


----------

